# CZ 75B 9MM And +P Ammo



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

I just ordered a new CZ 75B Stainless in 9mm and was wondering if any CZ shooters know if I should shoot +p ammo for personal defense? Any problems shooting +p in a CZ? What ammo would you recommend for target and personal defense? Thanks.:smt102


----------



## TN Trapper (Aug 12, 2006)

BamBam,
The CZ75 can handle +p ammo with no problem at all. I have two and have put many, many rounds of +p's through both with zero problems. They are very tough guns. As for me, I keep one of them loaded with 124 grn. Speer Gold Dot +P's for defensive purposes. Both of mine seem to prefer the 124/125 grain bullets more than the 115's. Speer and CorBon would be at the top of my list for defensive ammo. I am partial to PMC when it comes to range ammo but the CZ will shoot most of the major ammo maker's FMJ's just fine. Congratulations on your purchase, you have chosen very wisely. The CZ75 is one whell of a firearm. My .02 worth.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I second everything TN Trapper said, except the part about recommending Cor-Bon ammo.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

